# Separation Anxiety at 22 months



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. Lucy our poo is now 22 months old. We have been very fortunate that she has never shown an form of separation anxiety even from being a puppy. We have just had a holiday in a converted barn and at night we left her in her crate downstairs as we don't allow her upstairs at home. She cried/wimpered on and off for an hour or so during the night on both nights. We were upstairs and my husband went down and said "its ok Lucy". We followed the puppy rules and without even cuddling her or being visible to her and she settled. We have been on holiday with her before and she has slept in the vehicle (4 x 4) in her crate with no problems at all. We could not think of anything which may have disturbed her apart from her being in new surroundings. Has anyone else experienced this at 22 months or so?


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi Sue,

When we were away on holiday, we took the crate with us and the same thing happened. We didn't want her getting up to mischief in the night in a strange house but we decided to test her out of the crate and it worked a treat. We put some chairs on the settee and cleared any 'interesting' things out of her way and left her to it. 
There was no more whining and we kept an ear open for noises but it was all quiet. I crept down later and she was curled up on her bed.

I wonder whether a crate becomes a stressful thing when in a strange environment? Admittedly Poppy was never a big fan of the crate in the first place but it might be worth a go.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I think in a new place, our poos are bound to feel a little unsure. They want to be near us as we are what makes them feel safe.

I must admit, we were very naughty when we stayed in a cottage over Easter in the Peak District, they said no dogs upstairs or on beds, but.... I took a fleece blanket with us and Tilly slept on our bed. Not a peep! I know it's not for everyone, but ultimately Tilly's happiness was more important to me so we flouted the rules a little


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi Neil and Lottie. Thank you for your responses. Both your comments are very useful. We thought Lucy would be fine in the night as she went in her crate a usual. I think on the next holiday we will still keep to the routine of putting her in her crate but placing it so that she is either in our room or outside our bedroom door. Many thanks.


----------

